# smokin' NEW TAB !!



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

*> Bubba Bateman (Earle4)* has just finished designing a new tab
He’s calling it the *“Genius Tab”*
All the aluminum parts are machined
It’s the first completely adjustable tab on the market
and it can be set up for right or left handed
An 8 year old kid can set it up and shoot it - & a big grown man can set it up and shoot it
As the shooting pad wears out you just replace it
He plans to sell them for around $120
BTW – He just won Nationals too


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

My whole family uses Bateman tabs. A great company to deal with -- very friendly. Now all the tab requires is a three under version with some stitching for my stringwalks -- preferrably in intervals of 5 yards/stitch.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Been using Kant Pinch tabs since I switched from a glove to tabs maybe 25 years ago. No sense changing now. Somehow an "aluminum tab" just doesn't seem right. Sort of reminds me a a release. Well, not quite. But if you like it, go for it.

Tom


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> My whole family uses Bateman tabs. A great company to deal with -- very friendly. Now all the tab requires is a three under version with some stitching for my stringwalks -- preferrably in intervals of 5 yards/stitch.


When Bubba showed me this tab about a month ago, I thought he told me he was gonna have the front edge etched or serrated or something for a stringwalker. And, yes he was gonna do it for a three finger under setup also.:thumbs_up


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

Bubba asked me to post this response for him:
-------

_"Yes, FITA shooters are using tabs (that are stamped out) that run from $45~$60 but they’re made in China, Japan, & Korea. My tabs are made in Texas. The aluminum parts are machined in Texas. I use the best cordovan in the world and the rubber backing costs more than leather. 

It does what none of the other tabs can do. Until you have one in your hand you won’t understand. It works for both right and left handed shooters and it can be setup from extra small (XSM) to extra large (XLG).

Once you buy this tab you will never have to buy another one again. You just replace the faces as they wear out.

My “Bubba tab” (the original prototype) is now 19 years old and still going strong.

This tab is for the “elite” archer – the best tab in the world."

Bubba Bateman – EW Bateman & Co_


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I've used Bateman tabs before, I think that they are well made for the most part. I think this design is all about trying to correct flaws through design. So you have to ask yourself is it worth the price. In truth I don't know, I've bought a lot of stuff over the years that didn't help worth a darn as what I was using did the job just fine. Getting off the string clean or within your tune is a personal thing. I have tried metal supported tabs in an effort to square off my fingers and have that "all at once" release. I think it boils down to whether you feel you are having a problem getting off the string or not and whether your problem is directly addressed by the design Bateman has put out. All I'm saying is buying good shooting isn't always the answer when it cost this much for a part of your form that might be just fine. Give me a Neet calf hair tab and I'll shoot with anyone.


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

:thumbs_up


fingers said:


> I've used Bateman tabs before, I think that they are well made for the most part. I think this design is all about trying to correct flaws through design. So you have to ask yourself is it worth the price. In truth I don't know, I've bought a lot of stuff over the years that didn't help worth a darn as what I was using did the job just fine. Getting off the string clean or within your tune is a personal thing. I have tried metal supported tabs in an effort to square off my fingers and have that "all at once" release. I think it boils down to whether you feel you are having a problem getting off the string or not and whether your problem is directly addressed by the design Bateman has put out. All I'm saying is buying good shooting isn't always the answer when it cost this much for a part of your form that might be just fine. Give me a Neet calf hair tab and I'll shoot with anyone.


:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers said:


> I've used Bateman tabs before, I think that they are well made for the most part. I think this design is all about trying to correct flaws through design. So you have to ask yourself is it worth the price. In truth I don't know, I've bought a lot of stuff over the years that didn't help worth a darn as what I was using did the job just fine. Getting off the string clean or within your tune is a personal thing. I have tried metal supported tabs in an effort to square off my fingers and have that "all at once" release. I think it boils down to whether you feel you are having a problem getting off the string or not and whether your problem is directly addressed by the design Bateman has put out. All I'm saying is buying good shooting isn't always the answer when it cost this much for a part of your form that might be just fine. *Give me a Neet calf hair tab and I'll shoot with anyone.*



If you find any of the 2 under only type, holler. I hear they stopped production, unless you order 3 dozen per order.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'd like to ask what is the purpose or function of the horizontal metal ledge above the top finger. i have a very high anchor and i'm guessing this might be for the lower anchored FITA style recurve shooters. have a good weekend and happy shooting


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I believe Bubba has started shooting FITA and I would imagine this tab is geared for the standard under the chin anchor.

Cut the loop. I shoot a standard Bubba tab with the top part above the Finger Spacer cut off at a 45 degree angle. Works better for me than a two under tab. I draw split and strighten out the top finger at full draw allowing the bottom finger to almost come off the string.

Robert


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Robert58 said:


> I believe Bubba has started shooting FITA and I would imagine this tab is geared for the standard under the chin anchor.
> 
> Cut the loop. I shoot a standard Bubba tab with the top part above the Finger Spacer cut off at a 45 degree angle. Works better for me than a two under tab. I draw split and strighten out the top finger at full draw allowing the bottom finger to almost come off the string.
> 
> Robert


May have to try one, I shoot one finger only... might need a little more modification.


----------



## jack johnson (Apr 26, 2005)

*release*

Sorry, but I think I'll keep it traditional/


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Robert58 said:


> I believe Bubba has started shooting FITA and I would imagine this tab is geared for the standard under the chin anchor.
> Robert


Yes, Bubba is shooting a FITA style recurve. He's planning on making the 2012 Olympic team. He anchors under the chin. The horizontal metal ledge can be removed, by removing the screw that's holding it on, if you have a high anchor. And yes the parts are machined right here in Buda Texas by Sid Stover.

Keith


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Just remember, these releases ARE most likely born out of a lot of thought and knowledge. A hard core archer who drags his 3rd finger might find it giving a crisper, cleaner release, thus being more forgiving. This is a personal thing and it is up to the archer to know if they are chasing good scores through buying everything that comes down the pipe or if they have identified a part of their form that needs addressing. I won't nay say this product for what it offers as it does address an area that needs attention. Just be honest with yourself. Do you need this?


----------

